# Dana White: WEC, UFC to merge in 2011



## KenpoVzla (Oct 29, 2010)

World Extreme Cagefighting is merging with its sister organization the Ultimate Fighting Championship.

In the video interview below, Dana White   exclusively confirmed that the merger will take place in January 2011.   In addition, White said that four UFC events will air live on Versus  in  2011.

[yt]zCIWWLnJSN4[/yt]

Seems like UFC is taking more and more ground. Hopefully it brings more diverse competition.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 8, 2010)

What's already been announced, but I will remind people of it again just for a good reference point. I read an article that stated that a Featherweight Title, & Bantam Weight Title would be add to the UFC.

This is naturally to help round out the weight divisions & create more champions. So we'll see 2 new champions of these titles some time next year.


----------

